# Some Yao pics



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just wanted to share a few Yao pics I found pretty neat, taken during his recent games versus Iceland.










How's he doing that?? looks like he's audition for the Harlem Globetrotters!











:eek8: 











Yao: "Hey ref, call a foul! He's got both hands on my back!"











Yao about to beat the crap out of the same guy


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

Lol at the first two pics! Is that Anthony Falsone? It looks like he's gona do something dirty with Yao lol.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

> Lol at the first two pics! Is that Anthony Falsone? It looks like he's gona do something dirty with Yao lol.


You are sick. But it does look that way. Professional groin stretcher Tony Falsone.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The last pic looks like he's about to set a brutal moving screen on that guy... and knock him flat.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hitokiri315 said:


> But it does look that way


:yes: :biggrin:


----------

